# Algun hispanoparlante en este foro ?



## pampa_gringo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola,
Mis Viszlas son Argentinos....se llaman Pampa (la hembrita) y ****** (el machito). Hay miembros en este foro que sean hispanoparlantes ???... así es más simple intercambiar ideas, opiniones, experiencias.

Saludos para todos !!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Su Vizslas son muy lindos! Yo no hablo mucho español, pero puedo utilizar Google Translate.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Saludos!
Soy maestra de espanol. Mi Vizsla se llama Pacer. Podemos intercambiar ideas, opiniones experiencias en espanol. Es bueno para mi a practicar el espanol porque enseno el nivel mas bajo y no hablo mucho en mis clases. 

Hasta la proxima vez!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Estudié español en la escuela secundaria por lo que entiendo algunos, pero no lo hablo mucho. Solía hablar chino con fluidez.


----------

